# Wet frozen chicken



## moley829 (Feb 24, 2015)

One of my hens accidentally fell into the water bowl. It is below freezing here with snow on the ground. She has icicles all on her belly. I put her in a dog kennel and brought her in the house. I plan to start giving her penicillin and electrolytes. My question is am I doing the right thing? And do I need to keep her inside until there is a warm day or can she go back out after a day or two?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

The electrolytes are ok, the antibiotics are not. There is no reason for the antibiotics. There is reason for warmth. If she acts cold you can warm her faster by using a blow dryer to help dry her feathers quicker. Most chickens love the blow dryer, just don't do her face.

Don't put any lights on her for warmth.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

If you use the blow dryer it might be possible to put her back out at the warmest part of your day tomorrow. If she's in the house to long she's going to be acclimated to that warmth. Putting her back out might be a huge shock.


----------



## moley829 (Feb 24, 2015)

She seems fine now that she is thawed out, just wet. I'm afraid the blow dryer may freak her out as she is not tame. Would over night be to long inside you think? She should be dry by tomorrow on her own. I put a towel under her to help mop up the water she is dripping. I'll change it in the morning.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It takes a long time for feathers to fully dry out. I'm not sure that she will be dry enough by tomorrow.

Give the blow dryer a try, she's liable to surprise you. I don't know what it is about blow dryers but some of them just melt when that warm air hits them. Even roosters seem to enjoy it.


----------



## moley829 (Feb 24, 2015)

Well she was dry when I got home from work and had felt well enough to lay an egg so I put her back outside with her friends. She is acting like a chicken! Thank you for all your help!


----------

